# Man Sues 1-800-Flowers for $1M



## avocadolover (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, don't know if you guys have seen this yet.  Totally freakin' craaaaazy!!  What do you think????



*Married Man Sues Florist for Revealing Affair*









*Man Sues for $1 Million After Wife Discovers He Bought Flowers for His Girlfriend*


 A married man is suing 1-800-Flowers for $1 million for revealing that he was cheating on his wife. 
 Leroy Greer said in a lawsuit filed this week in a federal court in Texas that he bought flowers for his girlfriend through 1-800-Flowers. He asked to keep his purchase private. 


 Greer said he was referred to the company's privacy policy, which states that customers can ask 1-800-Flowers not to share personal information with "third parties." 
But, the lawsuit says, 1-800-Flowers sent a thank-you note to his house and his wife saw it. When she called the company, 1-800-Flowers faxed her a copy of the receipt from Greer's secret purchase. 
The receipt revealed that Greer had sent another woman a dozen long-stemmed red roses, along with a note that read, "Just wanted to say that I love you and you mean the world to me!" according to court documents. 
 The couple was already going through what Greer's attorney described as an amicable divorce. 
After learning of the affair, Greer's wife asked for a $300,000 divorce settlement in addition to child support, said Kennitra Foote, Greer's attorney. 
 "That thank-you note is going to cost him money," Foote said. 
 Greer is asking for $1 million for breach of contract and deceptive trade practices. 
"This is not a moral issue," Foote said. "The issue is, is 1-800-Flowers in the business of causing divorce or are they in the business of sending flowers and sticking to their privacy policy?" 
A 1-800-Flowers spokesman said the company does not comment on pending litigation. In a statement, spokesman Steven Jarmon said, "We take all matters relating to our customers seriously; however, we are not responsible for an individual's personal conduct." 


http://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/story?id=3464095


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 13, 2007)

I think if he had kept his parts in his pants, he wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 13, 2007)

For some reason, it reminds me of the guy who sued the dry cleaners for like 80 million or something?

Anyways, im a bit torn on this one.  One side, thank god the company did this so his wife had more grounds to divorce him. But then again, if he asked to keep the order private and they even have a policy, then why didnt they do it?  I mean, he has a ser chance of winning the case.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2007)

Is 1800 flowers in the business of causing divorce?
Um, dude you were already divorcing, they didn't cause it.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 13, 2007)

maybe you shouldnt cheat on your wife idiot


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 13, 2007)

Isn't a thank you note just courtesy? It isn't like the wife called up and they revealed to whom the flowers were sent.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Isn't a thank you note just courtesy? It isn't like the wife called up and they revealed to whom the flowers were sent._

 
exactly!


and what a moron!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_For some reason, it reminds me of the guy who sued the dry cleaners for like 80 million or something?

Anyways, im a bit torn on this one.  One side, thank god the company did this so his wife had more grounds to divorce him. But then again, if he asked to keep the order private and they even have a policy, then why didnt they do it?  I mean, he has a ser chance of winning the case._

 
OMG....I was just going to reference that case!  Ok, people are going to get pissed that I'm saying this.  Fuck it.  I'm tired of Black people showing out and acting a fool.  That idiot with the dry cleaning case and now this fool.  Stop the bogus lawsuits.  In a way, I can see where this goes against the privacy policy as he, supposedly, understood it.  However, he needs to be ashamed.  You cheated on your wife, got caught, and now she's asking for more money from your divorce settlement.  Whatever.  Dumb ass.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 14, 2007)

i dont know how i feel about this!

if he wants to cheat its his stupid fault... and im sure the flower company werent being malicious but hmmmm...undecided!


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 14, 2007)

If her name is also on the credit account he used, she may have a legal right to question any charges made on that card.  Even though he thought she would never see the charges, she probaby had a right to see that information.  If they were divorcing, I am sure she had her attorney's advice.  Smart lady.  A store can't refuse that information to a listed cardholder.


----------



## jenii (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha, oh wow, but they DID keep their end of it. They didn't show it to a third party, they sent HIM a thank you note, which his wife read.

No sympathy for this guy. If he was cheating, she deserves a bigger settlement. That's all he's upset about, really. She's getting more money as a result of his cheating.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2007)

Gotta love things like this.

Ryan's Roses on KISS.FM busts assholes like this guy all the time live on the air, it's great.

Gotta love the escuse, "I was doing it to preserve the marriage."  I always love that one as justification for hooking up with another woman.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 15, 2007)

"This is not a moral issue," Foote said. "The issue is, is 1-800-Flowers in the business of causing divorce or are they in the business of sending flowers and sticking to their privacy policy?"

Is that lawyer on crack?? Even if he wasn't in the middle of a divorce, the flower company did not have a damn thing to do with causing a divorce. 

I bet if anything a scorned woman at 1-800 Flowers took his order...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dumbass.


----------



## stefania905 (Aug 15, 2007)

alll i have to say is 


wowwwww dumbass lol


----------



## redambition (Aug 15, 2007)

i laughed when i heard this. so funny. so stupid.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

  "This is not a moral issue," Foote said. "The issue is, is 1-800-Flowers in the business of causing divorce or are they in the business of sending flowers and sticking to their privacy policy?"  
 
I'm sure they are, since so many people send flowers because of divorce.

Do they realize how dumb they look?


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2007)

I keep thinking of his soon to be ex-wife.  Think of all the years she had to suffer with this fool, can you imagine what that was like?


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, what a jerk off.  i mean, first of all, the audacity factor. 

second, if you're in the business of wanting to shield your assets in divorce proceedings, then maybe you should be a bit more careful. . .  i mean, how about charging "mistress gifts" to a business account perhaps? or paying cash?  i'm just saying, his stupidity is absurd.

also, i don't think,and i don't think a judge would think, that if you idiotically give the address of the marital home to the florist when sending flowers to your mistress, you had any reasonable expectation of privacy. idiot.


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2007)

The guy was wrong for cheating, no doubt, but that flower company is idiotic. There's got to be hundreds of cheating people sending flowers to their lovers, they should know what's good for business and keep it quiet. But a million? lol...


----------

